# Size of Exercise Wheel



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

I want to get my girls a different exercise wheel. They don't play on the one I have. It's 8" and I think it's too small.

So I'm looking at the Wodent Wheel. I've only seen it on Amazon. The 11" wheel would run me about $35. To get the 12" it comes to nearly $50 with shipping! 

Would 11" be big enough? 

Thanks


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

For young rats 11 inches can be enough but I wouldn't recommend for adults. I would go with the 12" personally. There might be cheaper places to get the Wodent wheel from. I believe I paid about $35 with shipping for a 12".


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

I got the Silent Spinner when I first got rats about three years ago. It still works despite hundreds of miles of usage. But like Grib and I have discussed previously, it's far from silent. But $30 for three years isn't a bad deal. 

http://t.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/super-pet-large-silent-spinner-12-wheel?


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

Ha! Found one for less than the 11" one! Placing an order now. Hope they like this better

The DCN for $200 and now a 12" Wodent wheel for $25! Lucky for the girls I just seem to have a way of finding great bargains!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

catty-ratty said:


> Ha! Found one for less than the 11" one! Placing an order now. Hope they like this betterThe DCN for $200 and now a 12" Wodent wheel for $25! Lucky for the girls I just seem to have a way of finding great bargains!


Yeah! Lucky girls


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

Maybe spoiled girls too. Most of the money I've spent in the last 2 weeks has been on these rats I never imagined I'd have!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

catty-ratty said:


> Maybe spoiled girls too. Most of the money I've spent in the last 2 weeks has been on these rats I never imagined I'd have!


It is ok I'm spoiling them rotten too. Rats have that effect on people who love them!


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Never say never, you know. One minute you've got a Rat Manor and three baby boys, then you blink and you're nursing old men and fostering three bitey girls. Four different cages later and emailing breeders to find a new friend for your boys.

They're like potato chips. You get one and then eat the whole bag.


----------



## Ratticus Finch (Feb 6, 2016)

What about those little hampster balls? I was consideringg getting one of those. Yay or nay?


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

Ratticus Finch said:


> What about those little hampster balls? I was consideringg getting one of those. Yay or nay?


I personally wouldn't get one of those for a few reasons. 

One, I'm sure it would get stuffy in there. 
They might end up running around in their own feces/urine in a closed environment with little air circulation.
The plastic they are made of tends to get all scratched up making it hard to see through. Rats have poor enough vision as it is. 

I'm actually finding out that one of my rats are fine just running around the house. I have cats and dogs. Anga chases them and nips them on the butt! She actually seems to prefer their company to her rat friends.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

The hamster balls are way too small for rats, they do a larger diameter rat sized one which have very limited use, howeve most rats don’t like them and they really don’t offer much in the way of interest. I had one once and the two rats who liked it (I trained them to jump in themselves and bash into my leg if they wanted to get out again) mainly enjoyed ramming things, so I think he was just destructive lol.

They do make quite interesting beds in the rat cage if you remove both doors or just use half. Some have gaps that are just the right size to trap a toe in though.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Mine HATED theirs, and I ended up using it as a hanging hide with some twist ties and fleece.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Ratticus Finch said:


> What about those little hampster balls? I was consideringg getting one of those. Yay or nay?


Rats hate those. I bought one to use as a space pod. I attach it to the top of my rats' cage. They love it as a sleeping spot.


----------

